# Drymos



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Built by Harland & Wolff at Belfast as the Norwegian TRESFONN and photographed in Glasgow 1974 as the Greek DRYMOS preparing to leave the General Terminus iron ore quay.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

And now TRESFONN when she was built (M.Ships W.Built1961).Unfortunately
as BARLBY she sank a year later, 24-03-1981.She was on voyage named as Gr RIO BRAVO from N.Y. to Karachi when sustain an hull fracture 500 miles west Azores. all 27 crew members were safely picked up by the tk HARDANGER which landed them in Bermuda.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Got that pic myself.My pic of ARYA TAB at Southend comes up on site but when I click on it,TRESFONN appears OK!!!!
Always sorry to hear when ships sink.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

No problem Fairfield .
Gp


----------

